# Most high calorie high fat kibble on the market.



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Well, the title says it all. I'm looking for the most high calorie/high fat kibble on the market. It needs to be good quality, can be grain inclusive but ideally it won't be. I have no price range.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a few high protein, high fat kibbles that I can think of, ranked by fat percentage rather than calories

Inukshuk 32/32 Professional: 32%/32%, 640 kcal/cup
Dr. Tim's Momentum: 35%/25%, 588 kcal/cup
Diamond Natural's Extreme Athlete: 32%/25%, 470 kcal/cup
EVO Red Meat formula: 42%/22%, 527 kcal/cup, Turkey formula is 537 kcals
Annameat Ultra: 32%/20%, 480 kcal


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> Here's a few high protein, high fat kibbles that I can think of, ranked by fat percentage rather than calories
> 
> Inukshuk 32/32 Professional: 32%/32%, 640 kcal/cup
> Dr. Tim's Momentum: 35%/25%, 588 kcal/cup
> ...


Thank you Shell! I've not ever heard of Inukshuk and will research more about it. It sounds very in line with what I'm looking for. Is it higher quality? Is it made in the states?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm. I have a few options for you. 


*Victor GF Ultra Pro:* 42% Protein, 22% fat, and 479 Calorie a cup
*Evo Red meat:* 42% Protein, 22% fat, and 527 calories a cup
*Evo Turkey and Chicken:* 42% protein, 22% fat, and 537 calories a cup
*Dr. Tims momentum:* 35% protein, 25% fat, and 588 Calories a cup
*Timber Wolf Organics: * 36% Protein, 18% Fat, and 564 calories a cup (Lower protein and fat than I would want but high in cals)

Those are the only ones I can find on this computer, I had more on another list. I will have to find it.



BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you Shell! I've not ever heard of Inukshuk and will research more about it. It sounds very in line with what I'm looking for. Is it higher quality? Is it made in the states?


Ah this is the main one I was missing from my list!  It's a great food and I know many people who feed it with great success Dogadvisor rates it at 3.5 stars. I believe its because of the corn, no matter how good the food if it has corn in it they will drop the rating. Not saying some of the other ingredients in it are stellar but its a good food.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you Shell! I've not ever heard of Inukshuk and will research more about it. It sounds very in line with what I'm looking for. Is it higher quality? Is it made in the states?


It's Canadian and I don't really know much about it other than hearing that it is one of the highest calorie food around and popular with dog sledders. Red Paw is another sled dog type food, the PowerEdge 38k is 38%/25% and I've heard it is made at the Fromm facility but haven't verified that. They make a fat formula that is just what it sounds like- a liquid blend of several types of fat

If I want to up the calories and fat, I put additions into the food so it is easier to also cut back a little on the calories for weeks the dogs might not be getting as much exercise.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You can put some beef fat or high-fat ground beef into his food if the fat content isn't high enough. I think you can get pure beef tallow/suet from a butcher if you don't cook enough ground beef for human usage. Or a block of lard should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Well, the title says it all. I'm looking for the most high calorie/high fat kibble on the market. It needs to be good quality, can be grain inclusive but ideally it won't be. I have no price range.


Why do you need such high numbers if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Thank you Damon'sMom, Shell and Willowy! I appreciate the suggestions. 

PureMutt, I don't mind you asking at all! Moose eats 5 cups a day of Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear which is 435kcal per cup. So he consumes just short of 2200 calories a day in kibble alone. In addition to that he gets some sort of combination of sardines, rice, oatmeal, canned dog food, full fat Greek yogurt, coconut and fish oils, peanut butter and raw meat depending on the day. He maintains well on all of that. I am looking for a higher calorie food so I can feed less. I'm open to other suggestions anyone may have other than trying a higher calorie food like I'm now considering. He's 13 months, intact, and very active. It takes a good deal of effort (and money!) to maintain his weight.


----------



## pyrlover (Feb 5, 2014)

I fed Evo when I rescued my dog 30 lbs underweight. It worked wonderfully! It was the highest calorie food I could find in stores.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

pyrlover said:


> I fed Evo when I rescued my dog 30 lbs underweight. It worked wonderfully! It was the highest calorie food I could find in stores.


Are people still weary of Natura since the recall?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Shell said:


> Here's a few high protein, high fat kibbles that I can think of, ranked by fat percentage rather than calories
> 
> Inukshuk 32/32 Professional: 32%/32%, 640 kcal/cup
> Dr. Tim's Momentum: 35%/25%, 588 kcal/cup
> ...


Shell you are always full of useful information when it comes to food.


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

You can also add a high fat canned food (Nature's Logic, Wild Calling) or some Abady granular food. Abady has between 700-800 calories per cup. Half of Wild Calling's canned foods have more fat than protein. I like adding in some coconut oil.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

PureMutt said:


> Are people still weary of Natura since the recall?


No, not me at least. I like EVO and am using it right now.

Here's a few more:
Nutrisource Super Performance 32/21 529 kcal/cup
Native Level 4 35/25 kcal/cup not listed
Canidae PURE Elements: 32/16 520kcal/cup
Pinnacle Grain-Free Peak Protein 42/22 500 kcal/cup


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Losech said:


> No, not me at least. I like EVO and am using it right now.
> 
> Here's a few more:
> Nutrisource Super Performance 32/21 529 kcal/cup
> ...


Edited this comment in bold ^_^
Hawkeye eats Native 4 during the summer and fall


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Pugtown said:


> You can also add a high fat canned food (Nature's Logic, Wild Calling) or some Abady granular food. Abady has between 700-800 calories per cup. Half of Wild Calling's canned foods have more fat than protein. I like adding in some coconut oil.


I have never heard of that! Thank you! Do you add refined or unrefined coconut oil?



Losech said:


> No, not me at least. I like EVO and am using it right now.
> 
> Here's a few more:
> Nutrisource Super Performance 32/21 529 kcal/cup
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Edited this comment in bold ^_^
> Hawkeye eats Native 4 during the summer and fall


Thank you! 

Totally off topic but, ahh, you have a Hawkeye too! That is on the top of my SO and I's list of names for our next dog. Love it. Do you ever call him Hawk?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Totally off topic but, ahh, you have a Hawkeye too! That is on the top of my SO and I's list of names for our next dog. Love it. Do you ever call him Hawk?


yep about 45%of the time he gets called "Hawkeye" and about 45% of the time her gets called "Hawk". The other 10% of the time he gets called random names.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Losech said:


> Native Level 4 35/25* 550kcal/cup*





Keechak said:


> Edited this comment in bold ^_^


Sweet thanks! I'm going to try this food soon and was curious what the kcals were. I haven't been able to find that anywhere.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooo how could I have forgotten about Native dog food. One of my favorites for our working dogs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Tractor Supply Company is carrying (and currently has on sale for only $30 for 33 lbs) the non-bulk-buy version of Inukshuk. 32/25 and 585 kcals per cup. The branding is a bit silly, its called "RealTree" like the camo branding, but its the same manufacturer (Corey Petfoods in Canada) and formula is the same as the second level of Inukshuk. Normally $50 for 33 lbs at TSC.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Calories per cup is not a good measure because kibble size especially can mess up the analysis. Use calories per lb or kg.

That said, the calorie calculation is a paper calculation using something called the Atwater Method. Quality of the food, ingredients and manufacturing method are not taken into account.

There are many bad foods that have high calories because this is the case on paper.

For example, Native is junk food. It is made by Kent Feeds and would not be comparable in quality to Dr. Tim's which has the same GA.

So Native at 550 cals per cup is meaningless.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

Losech said:


> Sweet thanks! I'm going to try this food soon and was curious what the kcals were. I haven't been able to find that anywhere.


You said on another thread you were using Annamaet Ultra. Native is a feed store grade food not anywhere near the quality of Annamaet. Don't waste your money on Native.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

BennySimpson said:


> Calories per cup is not a good measure because kibble size especially can mess up the analysis. Use calories per lb or kg.
> 
> That said, the calorie calculation is a paper calculation using something called the Atwater Method. Quality of the food, ingredients and manufacturing method are not taken into account.
> 
> ...


Can you give a break down in the quality difference for us who are uninformed?


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

BennySimpson said:


> You said on another thread you were using Annamaet Ultra. Native is a feed store grade food not anywhere near the quality of Annamaet. Don't waste your money on Native.


If you were paying any attention to the dates on this thread, you'd have seen that I said that in February. It's November. 
I am not at all satisfied with Annamaet, I think it was a waste to try it. It was expensive, the dogs don't really like it, and it just hasn't given good results so far. I'll finish this bag and be done with it for good. 
You know what kibble my dogs have done fantastic on? Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. I don't fed it anymore because I have a personal vendetta against potato protein, which they started to use when they redid the formula. But that is the only reason why I stopped using it. It's ingredients are/were pretty cruddy compared to a lot of other similar foods in the 30/20 range, yet, my dogs were in much better shape with great coats, stamina, and overall health on THAT of all things. Better than they currently are on Annamaet. Funny how that works sometimes.


----------

